# Beaver help



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Anyone had any luck killing a beaver? There is one that is wearing out the trees on one of my good buddies place west of Centerville, TX. Any tips or tricks?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

Good luck 
Gotta trapem or hunt them at night 
Had them bad in Katy awhile back
I'm sure there is more than one


----------



## *DoubleThreat* (Nov 1, 2009)

They do their work at night like swine.
Thermal or NV works great


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Nightvision is the answer. 
I'd be happy to come run a couple of nights with my Nightvision gear and see if we can get rid of them.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Is your buddy a duck hunter?? Are the beavers holding water that he hunts??

Just a thought. If you kill the beavers, you'll likely loose your water. Beavers make some of the most pristine wetlands for waterfowl hunting...


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

If you have a dam on your place, cut it in a couple places during the daylight hours. Just after sundown he will be back to fix your damages. Very easy to predict! This has worked for me in killing a few we had problems with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mystic34 (Nov 24, 2008)

Napalm


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

330 conibear trap in the channel where you cut their brush blockage.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

LA Wader said:


> If you have a dam on your place, cut it in a couple places during the daylight hours. Just after sundown he will be back to fix your damages. Very easy to predict! This has worked for me in killing a few we had problems with.


Tannerite is more fun, just saying.


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

batmaninja said:


> Tannerite is more fun, just saying.


Yeah, it would be! The only problem would be that you'd have to be a little closer than I'd care to be because of how thick the woods are. If you had a good open area at a good and safe distance, tannerite is much faster than a shovel!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

any man would help a beaver!


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Get NV or a red lensed light. Go out at night. Break a channel in the dam that let's the water level start dropping. You don't have to destroy the whole dam, just make it leak pretty good. Wait.

It won't take him long to notice the water level dropping, and he'll come by to fix things up. That's when you introduce yourself.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

As always, the surefire way eliminate any animal is to destroy its habitat.

If it's feasible, kill and remove the beaver's food supply which most likely is willow trees.

Besides willows, beavers favor alder, aspen, apple, birch, cherry, cottonwood, and poplar trees.

Any other method is time consuming, temporary, super frustrating and about as effective as wizzing up wind.


----------



## budreau (Jun 21, 2009)

just wrap hail screen wire around any trees you want to keep and let them clean up the rest for you . we do this all the time . they make a nice little pond and we get rid of some of the smaller trees in the creek .


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

Full moon and some blu-whistlers!!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I've caught 2 here behind my house with snares.I was going to just leave them alone because I thought it was cool until they went a long way from the creek and ring big ash trees that were no way they would ever cut down.Killed some nice trees.Something I read said young beavers do that just from being inexperienced, but the ones I caught were big suckers.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

This sucker has taken out at least 40 or so trees, and hasn't even done anything with them after he cut them down. It doesn't make much sense to me because there isn't water flowing where he cut them down. Literally, almost every tree in a 75 yard circle had a ring around it knee high, where he either nawed the bark off, cut it off, or is still working on it.


----------



## Waymore (Jul 6, 2011)

If they ring the bark all the way around, the tree will die . Also they can burrow thru a dam at water level causing major damage, especially if the water level fluctuates during dry periods. I have seen dams wash out because of the beaver tunnels. Hunt the basturds and kill all of them!!!


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Wire snares suspended in their trails in the water work great. Caught dozens that way. Make sure you use bailing wire to secure the snare to something solid. Beavers are crazy strong.


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

Waymore said:


> If they ring the bark all the way around, the tree will die . Also they can burrow thru a dam at water level causing major damage, especially if the water level fluctuates during dry periods. I have seen dams wash out because of the beaver tunnels. *Hunt the basturds and kill all of them!*!!


^^^^^this


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Beavers*

Your target


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

mrsh978 said:


> Your target


Hey nice beavers!


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

mrsh978 said:


> Your target


One has a bad rudder.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

That one is the male - territory stuff. Other is big fat female , just like my ex wife


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

I would contact Adam Henry, @ Texas Wildlife Services in Fort Worth, 817-978-2630 and he should be able to direct you to some trappers in the area. He is the Biologist that does the form 37 for me each year for the Buzzard Permit.


----------



## Waymore (Jul 6, 2011)

A funny beaver story. I have a small pond by my house and I was awakened several nites by a loud splash like someone throwing a large rock in the water. This went on for several weeks and I was trying to catch the arse that was pranking me to no availe. Sometime later I saw where a beaver had ringed the bark off one of my nice trees and I knew what was going on. Killed a pair of adults and all has been well!!! LOL


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

This thread is just begging for some sick humor.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Whitebassfisher said:


> This thread is just begging for some sick humor.


I know. I started to point out that they taste great, but figured everyone would run with it till the thread got deleted.

They are excellent table fare. How about that?


----------



## Em1_crew (May 13, 2016)

i got a night vision set up ready when you are


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

AvianQuest said:


> As always, the surefire way eliminate any animal is to destroy its habitat.
> 
> If it's feasible, kill and remove the beaver's food supply which most likely is willow trees.
> 
> ...


I forgot to add...

A beaver's DNA is programed to dam up running water. The sound of running water draws them from anywhere that they can hear the sound. Therefore if you can divert or dig out areas where water falls, or rushes, the sound won't draw them in.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Man , I really thought we'd get in the ditch with this one ... the male is actually going to taxidermist.....EVERY man needs a mounted beaver


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

I dunno Avian. They give us fits with our water control structures just off the Trinity. Ponds are level and we're just moving water through the culvert. Practically no gurgling and those bastiches have us dammed up overnight every time. We have had some success with exclosures around and over the structures but the series of big flood cycles we went through gave them the opportunity to dam over even those. We have learned to live with them. Cost of doing business so to speak. We have no hope of being beaver free with the Trinity on our doorstep. Night vision guys can have fun with them but if you are near a migratory supply like we are they are just part of the game.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Instigator said:


> I dunno Avian. They give us fits with our water control structures just off the Trinity. Ponds are level and we're just moving water through the culvert. Practically no gurgling and those bastiches have us dammed up overnight every time. We have had some success with exclosures around and over the structures but the series of big flood cycles we went through gave them the opportunity to dam over even those. We have learned to live with them. Cost of doing business so to speak. We have no hope of being beaver free with the Trinity on our doorstep. Night vision guys can have fun with them but if you are near a migratory supply like we are they are just part of the game.


The sound of running water is the worst, but they can't stand to see running water even if there's no sound. It's just their mission in life to dam up running water. The beaver dam ponds can be a wonderful part of the ecosystem for fish, ducks, etc., but they can cause a lot of damage as well.


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

We found it best to leave them alone. You can go nuts trying to kill all of them. Our duck pond went from an acre in the timber to 2 acres. They even raised the level of the pond by a foot, flooding even more timber. They are much better pond builder's than we are.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

wal1809 said:


> We found it best to leave them alone. You can go nuts trying to kill all of them. Our duck pond went from an acre in the timber to 2 acres. They even raised the level of the pond by a foot, flooding even more timber. They are much better pond builder's than we are.


The problem is if you have good timber like oaks you can't leave them flooded year around without killing them off.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)




----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

wal1809 said:


> We found it best to leave them alone. You can go nuts trying to kill all of them. Our duck pond went from an acre in the timber to 2 acres. They even raised the level of the pond by a foot, flooding even more timber. They are much better pond builder's than we are.


Coniber 303s set regularly- Tx has bounty on beaver


----------



## 30"r (Aug 30, 2005)

Bad beaver is always a problem. Some would insist on just stuffing them when u get a chance , but if it's bad- get them off your property.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

mrsh978 said:


> Tx has bounty on beaver


Link?


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

*Black Beaver* or Suck-tum-mah-kway (1806â€"1880, Delaware) was a Native American trapper for the American Fur Company, a scout and guide, and interpreter who was fluent in English, and several European and Native American languages. After working as a scout, he settled among his people in the village of Beaverstown in Indian Territory, where they had been removed. He is credited with establishing the California and Chisholm trails...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Beaver


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Contact Phil Robertson @ 1 (318) 387-0588.

He hates beavers.



TH


----------



## benellihunting (Jan 12, 2005)

We had them at our place in norther Gonzales county until the battle of beaver ridge this weekend. We ended up killing 5 on a 20 acre lake last weekend using night vision and thermal. The night vision scope and goggles works best when they are swimming. The thermal works great for seeing them on the banks when they start hiding. We didn't have a dam built so they were coming off the bank (I guess they had a den in the side of the bank). We could never find them in the day time so night vision is the ticket. about 60 rounds later we had 5 and one confirmed with little ones inside. This is a picture of the female.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

We got one while I was home over Christmas. Went up to the property and one night as we cruised by the big pond at night, I saw something slip off into the water on the opposite bank. Kept bringing its head up, then going under. We have killed otters in there before as well(after one came up with a nice Largemouth), and beaver. Rode around to that side and sure enough there was the beaver. A quick shot with the AR and it was over. Water was about 1ft deep, so I was able to go down and recover it. 

I'm sure their are more around. They pop up every now and then.


----------

